# Well-known adventure novels set in England in the period from C 1400 to C 1700



## The Backward OX (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you help? I can think of only The Story of Robin Hood. There must be others.


(It's not Research, but there's nowhere else for it to be posted)


----------



## Baron (Oct 12, 2012)

Ivanhoe, by Sir Walter Scott, is the first that came into my mind.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

I think Robin Hood was too early( 1066+ ?) Defoe was too late (Moll Flanders 17**s) Chaucer?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 12, 2012)

1066? Maybe he helped at the Battle of Hastings.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you talking about contemporary novels set in the 13th to 16th C or novels written then?

Anyway, not sure if this counts as adventure, but Victor Hugo's _The Man Who Laughs_ is pretty good and I think set in 16-something.


----------



## Baron (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I think Robin Hood was too early( 1066+ ?) Defoe was too late (Moll Flanders 17**s) Chaucer?


The Robin Hood stories are set in the reign of John, late 12th and early 13th century.  I hope you're not majoring in history.

There are any number of books set in the time of Oliver Cromwell (17th century), too many to mention.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

I must've misunderstood. "C 1400" - 14th century?


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 12, 2012)

The 1400s are the 15th century. Like the 1900s were the 20th, and 2012 is in the 21st.


----------



## Cran (Oct 12, 2012)

You might find a few leads here:



> *Books on the Age of Discovery: 1400 - 1700*
> 
> The Age of Discovery Reading List is filled with the best books for kids, historical fiction & nonfiction, on topics between the years 1400 & 1700. The books are listed chronologically, as well as topically. Each of the books is linked to one of our affiliates so you can see pictures, further description, & more.


 World History Reading List | Books on the Age of Discovery


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I must've misunderstood. "C 1400" - 14th century?


C or c in front of a year is short for "circa", and means "about".


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> C or c in front of a year is short for "circa", and means "about".


 Thanks, goofy search kept directing me towards b.c.e. or BC.


----------

